# SVA Imports



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi, I've been down to Dover to see SVA Imports, they seemed to have a good set-up with some nice GTR's. Does anyone have any experience with dealing with them?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I have spoken to them and they seem to have a good set up, Abbey know them also so maybe worth asking them their opinion. They advertise some nice vehicles I dont know what they are like close up, I was talking to them about a GTR34 Nur M but I didnt follow it up as my cash dried up although they didnt exactly chase me either and I expected them to be a bit more proactive


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Well I asked them to send me pics of a car after talking to them on the phone ,they never did rang again and they said in a couple of days and they never did ,so Bollox to em I thought


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

stealth said:


> Well I asked them to send me pics of a car after talking to them on the phone ,they never did rang again and they said in a couple of days and they never did ,so Bollox to em I thought


Thats basically what I was trying to say


----------



## boyleoncoll (Mar 15, 2004)

I phoned sva imports asking about one of their r34,s about six months ago, was told to e mail them and they would get back to me, sent them 3 emails requesting info, heard absolutely nothing back from them, if that's their attitude trying to sell 30K cars then sod them, if they can't even answer e mails then who in their right mind would consider buying an r34 from them.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

i phoned them for an r34 they were useless, to be blunt!!!!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

So, consensus is that SVA are a load of ****, I wonder if they read this, it would be good to hear if anyone has a positive statement, they have invested a lot of money in their operation so people must use them


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

they do sell cars i drive past em every day to work is two minutes from my house
i think they are busy trying to set up new site they havent been there long and has been a lot of work going on.
mate does all there paintwork,seem to have some nice cars and is more imports floating around locally


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

It could be true, that SVA imports are busy at the moment trying to set up a new site, but it doesn't give them the rights to **** people about. If they are genuine people they would say "im sorry but we are really busy at the mo could you please call us back in a couple of weeks and we would be happy to help you out" not "whats your name and number mate ill get Ray to ring you he's the boss" and then no one rings you.
I know they have some nice cars on their website but what good are they if you cant even see them. I was interested in the black r34 and the nur spec but didn't get anywhere with this, so good luck to anyone trying to contact SVA Imports.

Its like winning the lottery!!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

i know what yor saying it doesnt hurt to just make a simple phone call or return an email.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Don't know the guys at all...but I guess they get flooded with people wanting to look at their cars of which 90% are dreamers. Particularly for the skylines? Perhaps if you ring again and emphasize your seriousness (i.e. try to actually arrange a time to see it rather than just ask Qs) you might do better??  

As I said, don't know them, have never called them, for all I know they ARE useless, but I can imagine what it could be like after talking to a couple of traders in similar areas who told me they get literally 100s of emails speculating about their cars of which only very few are genuine?
T


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

think is just case they are busy they have got a lot of cars on site 
and are all good qaulity nice looking cars


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Don't know the guys at all...but I guess they get flooded with people wanting to look at their cars of which 90% are dreamers. Particularly for the skylines? Perhaps if you ring again and emphasize your seriousness (i.e. try to actually arrange a time to see it rather than just ask Qs) you might do better??
> 
> As I said, don't know them, have never called them, for all I know they ARE useless, but I can imagine what it could be like after talking to a couple of traders in similar areas who told me they get literally 100s of emails speculating about their cars of which only very few are genuine?
> T


Doent matter to me anymore, anyway i have a U.K. R34 V-Spec Bayside Blue now!!!! They lost out on a sale cause they dont know how to deal with customers!!! ohwell never mind!!!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

So has anyone been to there place and test driven a car ,I get the impression they dont like to sell only to advertise ,I was going to email them but the link wont work and it bounces back .There loss :smokin:


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I have to say that i have just bought a car from SVA, i found the whole experiance very good with all the staff really helpful, both technically and in general.
I went in and sat down with the guys in there, search about for the car i was looking for, throught the auction sites in jap land, found a car i liked. 
They then got a man in Japan to go and look at the car to make sure it was a good one, It was then bought at the auction and is on the boat back to the UK. All within a week.
They have phoned me back when ever there has been some news.
Just need to wait for the arrival of the car now....

So far i am very happy with the service i have recived. As was a friend of mine who has ordered a stalet turbo through them.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

What did you think of the cars they have in stock?


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

They have some very nice examples down there. The Nur Spec is stunning, if only i had that sort of money to spend.
Generally they are all of a good quality. They have a nice White 800 BHP R32, again out of my range.
But generally very good cars and not just the skylines, some nice examples of Impreza etc etc. oh and a Hummer H2


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I did talk to them about the Nur but I didnt have enough money, they have had it for some time.


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

I belive that the Nur is the owners car. I know i would not want to sell it too quickly


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

the nur is the owners i think they have a white r33 800-900 bhp


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

He told me that he had been using it and also fitted an intercooler, new air box of some sort etc and some bodykit parts although it was for sale for the right money and I suppose it still is as it is advertised. I dont think he uses it a lot, just for the right days, it is a 'M' version so not as hardcore as the normal one but all you have to do is change the suspension and a couple of other bits. 
I would have bought it but my family grew then and 'she who must be obeyed' decided that a bigger house was more important, strange but there we are, why cant they get their priorities right? you cant argue with them, you just dont win, or else its no sex for months and a black cloud of gloom.


----------

